# Quick setup question



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

I've got a 30g Long 36x12 that is currently housing a bunch of plants for holding, a few fish and other misc items. If I pot up a bunch of these plants how deep should the pot be submerged in the water? I'll be removing the fish at hte upcoming auction in a few weeks and hope to turn this into a full emmersed tank.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

I usually keep 1-2" of water in my setups. Not completely flooded, but enough to keep the pots pretty well saturated


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

legomaniac89 said:


> I usually keep 1-2" of water in my setups. Not completely flooded, but enough to keep the pots pretty well saturated


Thanks!


----------

